# Giesemann 260 (4x54watt T5)



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I am thinking of putting this Giesemann unit above my 4ftx20inchx20inch tank.

Aquarium Products Wholesale :: Giesemann System 260 Sunrise 4x54w (T5) (no computer)

The Giesemanns have a great reputation and I am looking at hanging it above a rimless tank...should make a nice feature of the house. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this particular unit. Also would this be enough light to grow foreground plants such as Glosso.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I can't comment on the system, but it looks nice...

From what I've researched on T5s that amount of light is more than enough for your particular tank. However, since it only has one single reflector, it's not getting the efficiency that T5's are suppose to have with individual bulb reflectors. With T5s and T5HOs it's all about the individual reflectors to maximize the direction of light into the tank, with less bulb restrike.

The SunlightSupply Tek light if available in your area would be the better choice.

-John N.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks John.

I don't think that light is available in this area but I will look into it. If anyone has any other thoughts I would love to hear them. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

re: otaining TekLights.

reefgeek.com has these too.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It's about $843.652 USD...holy smoly.

From quite a while of looking at other forums and some wiring diagrams, and with a little DIY enclosure work, you can build one of these suckers for less than $250 USD by using overdrive to power T5 HOs....54 watts too.

But if you've got the money, spend it. =)


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

As a current owner of a SUnlight Tek light, I would defenitely recomend them. John is right the reflectors are the most imortant issue for any T-5 or T-5 HO fixture. The Tek setup has individual reflectors which help alot.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

looks like you would need to buy this
Aquarium Products Wholesale :: Giesemann Sunrisetimer Light Computer
to get the full use out of it. It looks like the light has a dimmable ballast, which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark,
I had a pretty good experience purchasing my Sunlight Supply and Giesemann products through aquariumspecialty.com. Scott was informative, quick to respond and the shipping and packaging were excellent. I did have one small problem but it was quickly resolved.
Bill


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

epicfish said:


> It's about $843.652 USD...holy smoly.


I got one, and it was in the neighborhood of $300.00 USD. When I did price comparisons, ReefGeek was good. Here's their current pricing:



reefgeek.com TekLight pricing said:


> Sunlight Supply 24" Tek Light: 4-24W T5 HO Fluorescents (Black) $229.00
> Sunlight Supply 36" Tek Light: 4-39W T5 HO Fluorescents (Black) $239.00
> Sunlight Supply 36" Tek Light: 6-39W T5 HO Fluorescents (Black) $309.00
> Sunlight Supply 48" Tek Light: 4-54W T5 HO Fluorescents (Black) $239.00
> ...





epicfish said:


> From quite a while of looking at other forums and some wiring diagrams, and with a little DIY enclosure work, you can build one of these suckers for less than $250 USD by using overdrive to power T5 HOs....54 watts too.


It's not the same. Since these tubes are physically small, it's much more practical to make a good reflector for them. TekLights are made out of metal, and these act as a self-heat sink, so you don't need a fan. TekLights are also physically very short in height. Haven't seen many DIY enclosures that come even close to this fixture. For the time and money, it may make more sense to just buy the fixture.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

Thanks a lot for your replies.

Ian yes you are right, to get the full features of the Giesemann light I would need to get the computer as well. That would then make it programmable to give the sunrise/sunset effect as well as the random dimming to simulate clouds etc. I think I will hold off on that for now but it would certainly e nice to have in the future. 

Those Sunlights which you have all mentioned look awesome and would look great hanging about a open top braceless tank (which is what I am planning). Unfortunately they are not available from any supplier in Australia (as far as I know) and shipping one over from the US is not simple becauase of the 110vs240 voltage thing.

We also seem to pay inflated prices in Aus for anything that is imported due to the import tax. Thats the reason why the Giesemann lights seem so expensive to you.

Thanks again for your replies.
Mark.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ruki said:


> It's not the same. Since these tubes are physically small, it's much more practical to make a good reflector for them. TekLights are made out of metal, and these act as a self-heat sink, so you don't need a fan. TekLights are also physically very short in height. Haven't seen many DIY enclosures that come even close to this fixture. For the time and money, it may make more sense to just buy the fixture.


TekLight reflectors are being sold for $20 a pop. For a small setup like 2 or 3 bulbs, I think it'd be more economical to build one yourself. But you're right, the more bulbs there are, the more sense it is to buy one of these suckers. Plus, they look reaaaaaaaal nice. Too bad I can't afford it right now.


----------



## davo (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a 4x2x2 tank and I am also thinking of upgrading to MH lighting.

I currently have 6 x 55w CF tubes over the tank and the growth is great (C02 also). If I had my time over again I would go with MH as they punch the light deeper than CF lights.

I would go for the Giesmmann 230 eco 2 x 150w setup at $1565. 

A cheaper option would be the Aqua Medic Ocean Light 150 at $829 which is a 2 x 150w MH.

Have a look at APW in the lighting section and take your pick.

I would go 150w MH for up to 2ft deep and 250w MH for over 2ft.

Dave.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

epicfish said:


> But you're right, the more bulbs there are, the more sense it is to buy one of these suckers. Plus, they look reaaaaaaaal nice. Too bad I can't afford it right now.
> 
> I have one, recapping its really good few qualities:
> 
> ...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, I spent the money and got the 4x54w Tek fixture. =)


----------

